# What size grain drill?



## fatfred (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi guys, I am wanting to reseed about 10 acres of pasture. What size grain drill do you recommend to use with a 32 hp kobuta tractor? I do not have hydraulic hookups. Any and all advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I gotta old McCormick 10' drill I'd make ya a hell of a deal on. It's ground driven with a rope trip clutch to hoist it so no hydrolic said needed!


----------



## fatfred (Sep 18, 2013)

Where are you located? I might be interested if close enough.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Illinois, just south of I-80 in the middle of the state


----------



## fatfred (Sep 18, 2013)

To far from NW GA. But thanks anyway.


----------

